# Cadence



## K9 Chick (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi all...quick question for you guys/gals....does anyone know where I can find some cadences that can be "easily" switched up to law enforcement (from military) or any law enforcement cadences? Thanks in advance for the help!!! 

P.S. It MUST be "clean" Thanks again!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.gruntsmilitary.com/cadence/journal.cgi
theyre 'sanitized' to be politically correct


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

I called running cadence alot in my academy. I found it difficult to find LE cadences online and mostly used Army or USMC cadences and changed some of the words. Good Luck K9.......


----------

